# Goodyear White Wall G3 Airwheel Tires



## spoker (May 29, 2016)

would my 1936 schwinn cycleplane had these tires on when knew?im thinkin that mine were replaced sometime as they are very soft and cleaned up like knew,i know date codes are avail for stingrays but dont know if there is anyway to date G3 tires,thanks


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 29, 2016)

Those tires; I'm not sure when they got their start.... I have seen them with the War Years sidewall stamp; I know they were still a huge supplier in the 1950s [not meaning OG on 1950s Schwinn's]. 1940s and 1950s these Goodyear and Uniroyal chain were large bike tire sellers in U.S.A.... I've seen your 1936; It was well preserved in a dry area; it's a beautiful bike; however, that storage also appears to have been HOT when I view your pedals... so I'm thinking your tires are after the long, hot, and dry storage; maybe NOS tires, and just acquired within the last couple of decades.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 29, 2016)

PS... your bike's 80 years old... not old for your bike; but really old for rubber.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 29, 2016)

Are they marked nylon?
Here's s link with good year date code info
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/how-do-you-read-tire-date-codes.77950/


----------



## Freqman1 (May 29, 2016)

I'm thinking the G3s were a little later than '36. The literature I see for '36 simply says "cord balloon". V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (May 30, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Those tires; I'm not sure when they got their start.... I have seen them with the War Years sidewall stamp; I know they were still a huge supplier in the 1950s [not meaning OG on 1950s Schwinn's]. 1940s and 1950s these Goodyear and Uniroyal chain were large bike tire sellers in U.S.A.... I've seen your 1936; It was well preserved in a dry area; it's a beautiful bike; however, that storage also appears to have been HOT when I view your pedals... so I'm thinking your tires are after the long, hot, and dry storage; maybe NOS tires, and just acquired within the last couple of decades.



u may have ust answerd some ?s i had,there was baked on hard as a rock grease that came out of the bottom bracket and head tube,at first i thought it was just overgrease,ive been slowly reoving it with a mixture of dawn and med fingernail polish remover,and a heat decal gun,im able to save the paint but its very slow goin,bike musta got hot enough to melt the grease and then bake it,also it had the torrington handle bars with the T in a circle vs the name spelled out,no hand grips and no cross bar handle bars,dont know if it was from thinner metal or not but the blue on the fenders is kinda a opalesent blue vs the colbalt on the frame,but they look og,the braces have the little extra half round piece that tie the braces together buy the axle,fun tryin to figure out non normal history


----------



## spoker (May 30, 2016)

if the start date is correct the tires look like 2nd quater of 1960,the first circle has 2 dots in the upper left circle,there is an NB code to the left of the circles,there is a B right next to the last circle


----------



## spoker (May 30, 2016)

nb means ire was made in new bedford,does not say nylon,i guess they could be earlier than 1960 as per this

 info


----------



## atencioee (May 10, 2019)

With respect to Goodyear All Weather tires, anyone know when did Goodyear stop putting G3 Airwheel on the sidewall and when did they start putting Nylon on the sidewall?


----------

